# What Did You Last Eat Or Drink?



## Ozzy47 (Aug 6, 2020)

Cup of tea


----------



## Nilla (Aug 6, 2020)

Strawberry seltzer water


----------



## marti (Aug 6, 2020)

Water


----------



## Jane (Aug 6, 2020)

ice cream


----------



## marti (Aug 6, 2020)

milk


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 6, 2020)

Tea again.


----------



## marti (Aug 6, 2020)

turkey breast
milk


----------



## Nilla (Aug 7, 2020)

Oreos and coffee.


----------



## Eagleheart (Aug 7, 2020)

Pork steaks and homemade chips! ?


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 7, 2020)

Cornflakes


----------



## marti (Aug 7, 2020)

rice pudding


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 8, 2020)

Tea


----------



## marti (Aug 9, 2020)

ice cream


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 9, 2020)

Cornflakes


----------



## marti (Aug 9, 2020)

Milk


----------



## Nilla (Aug 9, 2020)

Tacos


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 9, 2020)

Cheese sandwich


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 10, 2020)

Water


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 10, 2020)

Tea


----------



## Nymphatina (Aug 10, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## kikipetie (Aug 10, 2020)

sprite


----------



## Kyng (Aug 10, 2020)

A cup of coffee, and some chocolates.


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 10, 2020)

Cheese sandwich


----------



## Nilla (Aug 10, 2020)

I tried to eat pizza that my fiancee brought home but my stomach was bugging me.


----------



## Wolveriot (Aug 10, 2020)

Cool ranch doritos


----------



## Foxy (Aug 10, 2020)

Grilled cheese sandwich, iced tea, watermelon


----------



## marti (Aug 11, 2020)

Pot roast tv dinner
milk and water


----------



## marti (Aug 12, 2020)

water


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 13, 2020)

Water


----------



## kikipetie (Aug 13, 2020)

water


----------



## marti (Aug 13, 2020)

cheese sandwich


----------



## Kyng (Aug 13, 2020)

A cup of coffee.


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 13, 2020)

Tea


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 14, 2020)

Sprite


----------



## marti (Aug 14, 2020)

sandwich


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 16, 2020)

Sprite


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 16, 2020)

Tea


----------



## kikipetie (Aug 16, 2020)

sprite


----------



## Lisa (Aug 16, 2020)

ice cap and some  bbq corn chips.


----------



## roseberri (Aug 16, 2020)

Popcorn and tea.


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 16, 2020)

Cheese and tomato sandwich.


----------



## marti (Aug 17, 2020)

milk


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 18, 2020)

Water


----------



## marti (Aug 18, 2020)

Cereal and milk


----------



## marti (Aug 18, 2020)

milk


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 19, 2020)

Water


----------



## marti (Aug 19, 2020)

Chicken


----------



## kikipetie (Aug 19, 2020)

water


----------



## Nikki (Aug 19, 2020)

Some crisps and drink: Mountain Dew


----------



## marti (Aug 19, 2020)

Coke


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 20, 2020)

Tea


----------



## Nikki (Aug 20, 2020)

Tango


----------



## marti (Aug 20, 2020)

Milk


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 20, 2020)

Water


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 21, 2020)

Tea


----------



## kikipetie (Aug 21, 2020)

sprite


----------



## Pitszal (Aug 21, 2020)

water


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 22, 2020)

Water


----------



## marti (Aug 22, 2020)

dont remember


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 23, 2020)

Sprite


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 23, 2020)

American pancakes with maple syrup crispy bacon , blueberries and raspberries, thanks to the missus.


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 23, 2020)

Cup of tea


----------



## marti (Aug 23, 2020)

Milk


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 24, 2020)

Pickles


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 24, 2020)

Cornflakes


----------



## pat (Aug 24, 2020)

salad


----------



## marti (Aug 24, 2020)

cheese sandwich


----------



## Foxy (Aug 24, 2020)

Pretzels and iced tea


----------



## marti (Aug 24, 2020)

shephard pie


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 25, 2020)

Sprite


----------



## marti (Aug 25, 2020)

water


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 26, 2020)

Water


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 26, 2020)

Tea


----------



## kikipetie (Aug 26, 2020)

water


----------



## Pitszal (Aug 26, 2020)

Turkey Sandwich


----------



## Pitszal (Aug 26, 2020)

[font=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]Turkey Sandwich[/font]


----------



## marti (Aug 26, 2020)

milk


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 28, 2020)

Water


----------



## marti (Aug 28, 2020)

mushrooms


----------



## kikipetie (Aug 29, 2020)

water


----------



## Anonymous. (Aug 29, 2020)

I last ate cereal


----------



## marti (Aug 29, 2020)

salmon


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 30, 2020)

Chili and hot dogs


----------



## marti (Aug 31, 2020)

water


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 31, 2020)

Diet Coke


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 31, 2020)

Cereal


----------



## kikipetie (Aug 31, 2020)

sprite


----------



## Anonymous. (Aug 31, 2020)

Cereal


----------



## kikipetie (Aug 31, 2020)

fish sandwich with tater tots


----------



## Nilla (Sep 1, 2020)

Trix cereal and juice.


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 1, 2020)

Tea


----------



## kikipetie (Sep 1, 2020)

pudding


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 1, 2020)

Water


----------



## Neelix (Sep 2, 2020)

A few peppermint candies my girlfriend sent me among other things she sent me.


----------



## Kyng (Sep 2, 2020)

Some honeycomb-flavoured chocolate.


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 2, 2020)

Peanut Butter


----------



## Nilla (Sep 5, 2020)

Cookies and I had some water.


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 6, 2020)

Water


----------



## marti (Sep 6, 2020)

Salmon


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 7, 2020)

Water


----------



## marti (Sep 7, 2020)

chicken breast


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 8, 2020)

Coca-Cola


----------



## Foxy (Sep 8, 2020)

Steamed shrimp dumplings, tea


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 8, 2020)

Tea


----------



## marti (Sep 8, 2020)

tuna


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 9, 2020)

Water


----------



## marti (Sep 9, 2020)

rice and chicken


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 10, 2020)

Water


----------



## Kyng (Sep 10, 2020)

A vanilla crunch corner.


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 10, 2020)

Spring onion crisps


----------



## kikipetie (Sep 10, 2020)

juice


----------



## marti (Sep 10, 2020)

orange drink


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 11, 2020)

Water


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 11, 2020)

Tea


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 12, 2020)

Water


----------



## marti (Sep 12, 2020)

dont remember


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 13, 2020)

Cornflakes


----------



## Kyng (Sep 13, 2020)

A cup of coffee, and paprika crisps.


----------



## Foxy (Sep 13, 2020)

*Blueberry pancakes*


----------



## Anonymous. (Sep 13, 2020)

Toast and coffee, water.


----------



## marti (Sep 13, 2020)

chocolate milk


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 14, 2020)

Water


----------



## kikipetie (Sep 14, 2020)

water


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 14, 2020)

Water


----------



## marti (Sep 14, 2020)

orange drink


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 15, 2020)

Cornflakes


----------



## Foxy (Sep 15, 2020)

Pork chops, applesauce and a sweet potato


----------



## marti (Sep 16, 2020)

cheese slices


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 16, 2020)

Water


----------



## marti (Sep 16, 2020)

cereal


----------



## Neelix (Sep 16, 2020)

Pumpkin spice coffee


----------



## marti (Sep 16, 2020)

Pepsi


----------



## Foxy (Sep 16, 2020)

Cheese calzone and salad


----------



## marti (Sep 16, 2020)

meatloaf i made


----------



## kikipetie (Sep 17, 2020)

water


----------



## Foxy (Sep 17, 2020)

Cup of split pea soup and a baked sweet potato with cinnamon and butter.


----------



## marti (Sep 18, 2020)

cottage cheese


----------



## Nymphatony (Sep 19, 2020)

Beef stew


----------



## kikipetie (Sep 19, 2020)

sprite


----------



## Foxy (Sep 19, 2020)

Oatmeal with chopped apple bits, dried cranberries and raisins


----------



## marti (Sep 19, 2020)

muffin


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 20, 2020)

Water


----------



## Pinky (Sep 20, 2020)

Cereal and tea.


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 20, 2020)

Water


----------



## marti (Sep 20, 2020)

French toast


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 22, 2020)

Cherry 7up


----------



## marti (Sep 22, 2020)

chinese food


----------



## Kivessout (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Nymphatony (Sep 23, 2020)

Water


----------



## marti (Sep 23, 2020)

donair


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 28, 2020)

steak


----------



## marti (Sep 28, 2020)

pepsi


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 29, 2020)

Toast


----------



## marti (Sep 29, 2020)

tuna, mr noodle and mushrooms


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 1, 2020)

Tea


----------



## marti (Oct 1, 2020)

milk


----------



## kikipetie (Oct 1, 2020)

water


----------



## marti (Oct 1, 2020)

water


----------



## kikipetie (Oct 5, 2020)

sprite


----------



## marti (Oct 5, 2020)

ice cream


----------



## kikipetie (Oct 6, 2020)

water and peach cobbler


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 6, 2020)

Tea


----------



## marti (Oct 6, 2020)

Milk


----------



## kikipetie (Oct 8, 2020)

water


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 8, 2020)

Tea


----------



## marti (Oct 8, 2020)

Shepherd pie


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 9, 2020)

Sandwich


----------



## marti (Oct 9, 2020)

milk


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 9, 2020)

Tea


----------



## marti (Oct 10, 2020)

cereal


----------



## Foxy (Oct 10, 2020)

Pretzel sticks and iced tea


----------



## Pinky (Oct 11, 2020)

Tea


----------



## PandorasWitness (Oct 11, 2020)

Strawberry crisp cereal


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 11, 2020)

Donut


----------



## marti (Oct 11, 2020)

Milk


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 12, 2020)

Tea


----------



## kikipetie (Oct 13, 2020)

water


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 13, 2020)

Cheese sandwich


----------



## marti (Oct 13, 2020)

reeses


----------



## kikipetie (Oct 18, 2020)

milk


----------



## marti (Oct 19, 2020)

Pepsi


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 19, 2020)

Tea


----------



## Foxy (Oct 19, 2020)

Turkey sandwich, fruit salad, hot peppermint tea


----------



## marti (Oct 19, 2020)

juice


----------



## Kivessout (Oct 21, 2020)

Water


----------



## kikipetie (Oct 21, 2020)

water


----------



## Foxy (Oct 21, 2020)

Grilled cheese on whole wheat bread, fresh fruit salad, peach iced tea


----------



## marti (Oct 22, 2020)

milk


----------



## Lee (Oct 22, 2020)

Cornflakes


----------



## Foxy (Oct 22, 2020)

Pizza burger without the bun and fried zucchini sticks, peach iced tea.


----------



## marti (Oct 22, 2020)

pizza soon


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 23, 2020)

Tea


----------



## kikipetie (Oct 23, 2020)

fish and almond milk


----------



## marti (Oct 24, 2020)

dont remember


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 24, 2020)

Tea


----------



## marti (Oct 24, 2020)

sushi


----------



## kikipetie (Oct 25, 2020)

water


----------



## Foxy (Oct 25, 2020)

BBQ Chicken, Corn & BBQ beans


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 25, 2020)

Cup of tea.


----------



## marti (Oct 25, 2020)

Pepsi


----------



## Foxy (Oct 26, 2020)

Apple slices with peanut butter


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 26, 2020)

Tea


----------



## marti (Oct 26, 2020)

ice cream


----------



## Kivessout (Oct 27, 2020)

Pickles


----------



## kikipetie (Oct 27, 2020)

water


----------



## Foxy (Oct 28, 2020)

Orange chicken, brown rice, noodles with sesame sauce


----------



## marti (Oct 28, 2020)

smoothie


----------



## kikipetie (Oct 29, 2020)

water


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 29, 2020)

Orange club biscuit


----------



## marti (Oct 29, 2020)

water


----------



## Foxy (Oct 30, 2020)

Chicken chow mein, orange sherbet


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 30, 2020)

Tea


----------



## marti (Oct 30, 2020)

ice tea


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 31, 2020)

tea


----------



## kikipetie (Nov 1, 2020)

koolade


----------



## Foxy (Nov 1, 2020)

Shrimp cocktail & a pizza burger


----------



## marti (Nov 1, 2020)

Pepsi


----------



## Foxy (Nov 1, 2020)

Pizza


----------



## marti (Nov 1, 2020)

Ribs


----------



## Foxy (Nov 2, 2020)

Ham & Alpine Lace Swiss cheese sandwich, macaroni salad, spring water


----------



## kikipetie (Nov 2, 2020)

baked potato and sprite


----------



## marti (Nov 2, 2020)

chips


----------



## kikipetie (Nov 4, 2020)

sprite


----------



## Foxy (Nov 4, 2020)

Shrimp with lobster sauce & shrimp dumplings


----------



## marti (Nov 4, 2020)

Milk


----------



## Foxy (Nov 4, 2020)

Buffalo wings, celery, watermelon chunks, peach iced tea


----------



## mist (Nov 5, 2020)

Pizza


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 5, 2020)

Toffee Poppets


----------



## marti (Nov 5, 2020)

orange drink


----------



## Foxy (Nov 5, 2020)

Tuna melt and onion rings


----------



## marti (Nov 5, 2020)

prime rib soup


----------



## Foxy (Nov 5, 2020)

Apple slices with peanut butter


----------



## marti (Nov 6, 2020)

Lasgna


----------



## mist (Nov 6, 2020)

Pizza 🍕


----------



## marti (Nov 6, 2020)

chocolate


----------



## marti (Nov 8, 2020)

Milk


----------



## Foxy (Nov 8, 2020)

Banana pancakes, peppermint tea


----------



## kikipetie (Nov 8, 2020)

water


----------



## marti (Nov 10, 2020)

Milk


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 10, 2020)

Mint


----------



## Foxy (Nov 10, 2020)

Chicken parmesan, apple slices with peanut butter for dessert


----------



## marti (Nov 10, 2020)

pizza


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 11, 2020)

Drank Tea
Ate Cornflakes


----------



## mist (Nov 11, 2020)

Les Snosage Roll


----------



## Foxy (Nov 11, 2020)

Banana pancakes, apple cinnamon tea


----------



## marti (Nov 11, 2020)

Pepsi


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 11, 2020)

Baked apples with cinnamon


----------



## marti (Nov 11, 2020)

water


----------



## Kivessout (Nov 12, 2020)

Water


----------



## marti (Nov 12, 2020)

orange  drink


----------



## kikipetie (Nov 14, 2020)

ginger ale


----------



## Foxy (Nov 14, 2020)

Shrimp cocktail, cheese ravioli, peach iced tea


----------



## marti (Nov 15, 2020)

cereal


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 21, 2020)

Tea


----------



## Kyng (Nov 21, 2020)

A hazelnut yoghurt.


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 21, 2020)

cheese sandwich


----------



## Foxy (Nov 21, 2020)

Grilled chicken, mashed potatoes & gravy, iced tea


----------



## LittleTooMuch (Nov 21, 2020)

Space raiders and water


----------



## Pinky (Nov 22, 2020)

Weetabix and a cup of tea.


----------



## mist (Nov 22, 2020)

Coke 🙂


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 22, 2020)

Cup of tea


----------



## LittleTooMuch (Nov 22, 2020)

Hot chocolate before bed


----------



## mist (Nov 22, 2020)

A delicious fizzy coke 😌


----------



## Nilla (Nov 22, 2020)

Coffee and iced tea.


----------



## LittleTooMuch (Nov 22, 2020)

Coke zero


----------



## mist (Nov 22, 2020)

LittleTooMuch said:


> Coke zero



Orange squash


----------



## marti (Nov 22, 2020)

Pepsi


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 22, 2020)

Spring onion crisps


----------



## kikipetie (Nov 24, 2020)

cough drop


----------



## marti (Nov 24, 2020)

water


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 28, 2020)

Sandwich and now I feel sick


----------



## Foxy (Nov 28, 2020)

Sausage egg and cheese on a croissant and orange juice


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 28, 2020)

poppets


----------



## marti (Nov 28, 2020)

Cereal and Pepsi


----------



## Kivessout (Dec 2, 2020)

Coke


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 2, 2020)

Cornflakes


----------



## Kivessout (Dec 3, 2020)

Water


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 3, 2020)

Sandwich


----------



## Pitszal (Dec 3, 2020)

Chicken veggies and mashed


----------



## marti (Dec 3, 2020)

TV dinner


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 3, 2020)

Tea


----------



## marti (Dec 4, 2020)

Chicken breast


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 4, 2020)

tea


----------



## marti (Dec 4, 2020)

water


----------



## Kivessout (Dec 7, 2020)

Water


----------



## marti (Dec 7, 2020)

orange drink


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 9, 2020)

Tea


----------



## marti (Dec 9, 2020)

orange drink


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 11, 2020)

tea


----------



## Kyng (Dec 12, 2020)

A cup of coffee, and some salt and vinegar crisps.


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 12, 2020)

Tea


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2020)

A cup of tea.


----------



## Foxy (Dec 12, 2020)

Broiled Lobster tails, buttered peas & carrots, baked sweet potato


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 12, 2020)

Tea


----------



## marti (Dec 12, 2020)

juice


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 13, 2020)

Tea


----------



## Nilla (Dec 13, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## marti (Dec 13, 2020)

Pepsi


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 13, 2020)

Cornflakes


----------



## stluee (Dec 13, 2020)

Drinking some water


----------



## Foxy (Dec 13, 2020)

Mexican food🌮🌮


----------



## mist (Dec 14, 2020)

Pepsi Max


----------



## Gibby (Dec 14, 2020)

i tried something new today, a salted caramel latte with cream and marshmellows on top! I enjoyed it


----------



## mist (Dec 14, 2020)

Pepsi Max 😂


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 14, 2020)

Spring onion crisps


----------



## marti (Dec 14, 2020)

Pepsi


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 15, 2020)

Tea


----------



## mist (Dec 15, 2020)

A fake chocolate hobnob 😅


----------



## marti (Dec 15, 2020)

Pepsi


----------



## Foxy (Dec 15, 2020)

Chicken Sandwich and a baked potato


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 16, 2020)

Drink tea
Ate Toast


----------



## marti (Dec 19, 2020)

cheese


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 19, 2020)

Tea


----------



## marti (Dec 19, 2020)

Coke


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 20, 2020)

Tea


----------



## marti (Dec 20, 2020)

nothing yet


----------



## pat (Dec 23, 2020)

coffee


----------



## Gibby (Dec 23, 2020)

a cup of hot water and a piece of toast with jam on it


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 23, 2020)

Tea


----------



## Nilla (Dec 30, 2020)

Iced tea


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 31, 2020)

Tea


----------



## marti (Jan 1, 2021)

sushi


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 1, 2021)

Tea


----------



## Butterfly88 (Jan 1, 2021)

Vegan cheddar puffs


----------



## marti (Jan 1, 2021)

nachos


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 2, 2021)

Toast


----------



## marti (Jan 3, 2021)

whopper from Burger king


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 4, 2021)

tea


----------



## Foxy (Jan 4, 2021)

Chicken parmesan


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 4, 2021)

Sandwich


----------



## mist (Jan 4, 2021)

Ham & cheese omelette


----------



## Gibby (Jan 4, 2021)

Baileys 

Home made Italian meatballs and pasta sauce with tagliatelle


----------



## marti (Jan 4, 2021)

water


----------



## Nilla (Jan 4, 2021)

Chick-Fil-A


----------



## marti (Jan 8, 2021)

Pepsi


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 8, 2021)

Tea


----------



## kikipetie (Jan 9, 2021)

juice


----------



## marti (Jan 10, 2021)

Mongolian grill


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 11, 2021)

Ate toast
Drank tea


----------



## marti (Jan 11, 2021)

orange crush


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 12, 2021)

Tea


----------



## Pinky (Jan 13, 2021)

A sandwich and a cup of tea.


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 13, 2021)

Tea


----------



## lavalamp (Jan 13, 2021)

After Eights


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 13, 2021)

tea


----------



## Nilla (Jan 14, 2021)

Pizza


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 14, 2021)

Chocolate Lime


----------



## marti (Jan 14, 2021)

water


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 14, 2021)

tea


----------



## marti (Jan 14, 2021)

water


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 15, 2021)

toast


----------



## marti (Jan 16, 2021)

Orange crush


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 17, 2021)

toast


----------



## lavalamp (Jan 17, 2021)

Twix


----------



## Kyng (Jan 17, 2021)

A mango and passionfruit yoghurt.


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 17, 2021)

Tea


----------



## marti (Jan 17, 2021)

Sushi


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 18, 2021)

tea


----------



## marti (Jan 18, 2021)

Pepsi


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 19, 2021)

tea


----------



## marti (Jan 19, 2021)

Pepsi


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 19, 2021)

tea


----------



## marti (Jan 19, 2021)

Cheesecake


----------



## Kyng (Jan 20, 2021)

A blackcurrant yoghurt.


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 20, 2021)

Tea


----------



## LittleTooMuch (Jan 21, 2021)

hot chocolate


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 21, 2021)

Tea


----------



## Kyng (Jan 26, 2021)

A peach yoghurt.


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 26, 2021)

Cup of tea


----------



## Pinky (Jan 27, 2021)

A sandwich


----------



## Gibby (Jan 27, 2021)

double kit kat


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 27, 2021)

Cop of tea


----------



## marti (Jan 27, 2021)

Water


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 28, 2021)

Tea


----------



## marti (Jan 29, 2021)

my own Poutine


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 29, 2021)

Tea


----------



## kikipetie (Jan 29, 2021)

sprite


----------



## Foxy (Jan 29, 2021)

Grilled Swiss cheese sandwich & diet peach Snapple


----------



## Kivessout (Jan 30, 2021)

Water


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 30, 2021)

Toast


----------



## marti (Jan 31, 2021)

Stir fry


----------



## Gibby (Jan 31, 2021)

fairy cake


----------



## pat (Jan 31, 2021)

Latte


----------



## marti (Jan 31, 2021)

Pepsi


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 31, 2021)

Tea and toast


----------



## marti (Feb 1, 2021)

Pepsi


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 2, 2021)

Tea


----------



## marti (Feb 2, 2021)

donuts


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 3, 2021)

tea


----------



## safeinsanity (Feb 3, 2021)

Turkey sandwich


----------



## kikipetie (Feb 3, 2021)

water


----------



## marti (Feb 3, 2021)

shephard pie


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 4, 2021)

Tea


----------



## marti (Feb 4, 2021)

water


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 4, 2021)

Toast


----------



## marti (Feb 4, 2021)

nothing yet


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 6, 2021)

Boiled egg


----------



## marti (Feb 6, 2021)

water


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 7, 2021)

Tea


----------



## marti (Feb 8, 2021)

chips


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 9, 2021)

Grapes


----------



## lavalamp (Feb 9, 2021)

Ice cream!


----------



## Foxy (Feb 9, 2021)

Pork chops, applesauce and a crabmeat stuffed mushroom.


----------



## marti (Feb 10, 2021)

mr noodle


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 11, 2021)

Banana


----------



## Foxy (Feb 12, 2021)

Pizza


----------



## marti (Feb 12, 2021)

mr noodle


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 13, 2021)

grapes


----------



## marti (Feb 13, 2021)

pepsi


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 14, 2021)

Tea


----------



## marti (Feb 14, 2021)

eggs


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 14, 2021)

Tea


----------



## marti (Feb 14, 2021)

Donair


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 15, 2021)

Yogurt


----------



## Foxy (Feb 15, 2021)

Szechuan Beef & brown rice


----------



## marti (Feb 15, 2021)

chinese food


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 16, 2021)

Banana


----------



## marti (Feb 16, 2021)

Unlimited topping pizza


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 17, 2021)

grapes


----------



## marti (Feb 17, 2021)

Sushi


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 18, 2021)

Tomato soup


----------



## marti (Feb 18, 2021)

water


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 19, 2021)

Tea


----------



## lavalamp (Feb 19, 2021)

Take away pizza. So full!


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 20, 2021)

Yogurt


----------



## marti (Feb 20, 2021)

pepsi


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2021)

Tea and shredded wheat


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 21, 2021)

Tea


----------



## Foxy (Feb 21, 2021)

Chicken pot pie and peach iced tea


----------



## safeinsanity (Feb 21, 2021)

Raspberry lemonade


----------



## marti (Feb 21, 2021)

Pepsi


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 22, 2021)

Tea


----------



## marti (Feb 22, 2021)

grilled cheese


----------



## Sweet Ann (Feb 23, 2021)

bagel & coffee


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 23, 2021)

Grapes


----------



## lavalamp (Feb 23, 2021)

Lemon cake


----------



## marti (Feb 23, 2021)

Pepsi


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 24, 2021)

Tea and toast


----------



## marti (Feb 24, 2021)

tacos


----------



## pat (Feb 25, 2021)

sandwich


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 25, 2021)

Tea


----------



## marti (Feb 26, 2021)

pepsi


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 27, 2021)

Tea


----------



## marti (Feb 27, 2021)

Pepsi


----------



## Foxy (Feb 27, 2021)

Chicken Chow Mein


----------



## safeinsanity (Feb 27, 2021)

Raspberry limeade


----------



## marti (Feb 27, 2021)

Pepsi


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 28, 2021)

Tea


----------



## Foxy (Feb 28, 2021)

Waiting for my green peppers & mushroom pizza to arrive.


----------



## marti (Feb 28, 2021)

Pepper


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 28, 2021)

Tea


----------



## marti (Mar 1, 2021)

Pepsi


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 2, 2021)

Yogurt


----------



## lavalamp (Mar 2, 2021)

Mini egg cake!


----------



## Sweet Ann (Mar 2, 2021)

yogurt & grapes


----------



## marti (Mar 2, 2021)

pepsi


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 3, 2021)

grapes


----------



## marti (Mar 3, 2021)

water


----------



## Foxy (Mar 3, 2021)

Hot dog, Cajun seasoned French fries and iced tea


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 4, 2021)

Tea


----------



## marti (Mar 4, 2021)

mangoe juice


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 4, 2021)

Strawberries


----------



## marti (Mar 5, 2021)

Juice


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 6, 2021)

Grapes


----------



## marti (Mar 6, 2021)

soup


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 7, 2021)

Toast


----------



## marti (Mar 7, 2021)

reese peanut butter cup


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 8, 2021)

Tea


----------



## marti (Mar 8, 2021)

water


----------



## Sweet Ann (Mar 9, 2021)

peanuts, cereal bar & coffee


----------



## marti (Mar 9, 2021)

chips


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 9, 2021)

Sandwich


----------



## marti (Mar 9, 2021)

water


----------



## pat (Mar 10, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2021)

Tea


----------



## pat (Mar 10, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 10, 2021)

Pizza


----------



## pat (Mar 10, 2021)

chicken


----------



## Foxy (Mar 10, 2021)

Tacos, iced tea


----------



## mist (Mar 11, 2021)

A hobnob


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 11, 2021)

Tea


----------



## marti (Mar 11, 2021)

Cheese


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 12, 2021)

Tea and toast


----------



## marti (Mar 12, 2021)

Pepsi


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 13, 2021)

Tea


----------



## Foxy (Mar 13, 2021)

Shrimp Salad on Whole Wheat Toast, fried zucchini sticks and fresh brewed unsweetened iced tea with lemon.


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 13, 2021)

Tea


----------



## marti (Mar 13, 2021)

Pepsi


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 14, 2021)

Tea


----------



## marti (Mar 14, 2021)

Pepsi


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 15, 2021)

Tea


----------



## marti (Mar 15, 2021)

water


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 16, 2021)

Tea


----------



## lavalamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Water


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 16, 2021)

Toast


----------



## marti (Mar 16, 2021)

yogurt


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 17, 2021)

Toast


----------



## Sweet Ann (Mar 17, 2021)

cereal


----------



## pat (Mar 17, 2021)

Blue Ribbon


----------



## lavalamp (Mar 17, 2021)

Water


----------



## marti (Mar 17, 2021)

Rice pudding


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 17, 2021)

Tea


----------



## loneliness (Mar 18, 2021)

Catsmother said:


> Tea


I had the same but with digestive biscuits.


----------



## Foxy (Mar 18, 2021)

Hunan beef with chili black bean sauce, brown rice and red bean bun


----------



## mist (Mar 19, 2021)

Pepsi Max


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 19, 2021)

Tea again


----------



## loneliness (Mar 20, 2021)

Ham sandwich.


----------



## marti (Mar 20, 2021)

Juice


----------



## Lee (Mar 20, 2021)

Tea


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 20, 2021)

Tea


----------



## marti (Mar 21, 2021)

Pepsi


----------



## mist (Mar 21, 2021)

Tea and chocolate hobnobs


----------



## Kyng (Mar 21, 2021)

A cup of coffee, and paprika crisps.


----------



## Lee (Mar 21, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## marti (Mar 21, 2021)

Pepsi


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 21, 2021)

Tea


----------



## pat (Mar 22, 2021)

Fish


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 22, 2021)

Toast


----------



## Foxy (Mar 22, 2021)

Grilled Swiss Cheese on Whole Whole Wheat Bread and a cup of Yankee Bean Soup.


----------



## Neelix (Mar 22, 2021)

Turkey casserole


----------



## mist (Mar 23, 2021)

Pepsi Max


----------



## Neelix (Mar 23, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 23, 2021)

Tea


----------



## marti (Mar 23, 2021)

Milk


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 23, 2021)

Tea


----------



## Foxy (Mar 23, 2021)

Chinese spare ribs, cold noodles in sesame sauce, iced tea


----------



## Neelix (Mar 23, 2021)

Water


----------



## marti (Mar 23, 2021)

Chinese food


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 24, 2021)

McDonalds


----------



## lavalamp (Mar 24, 2021)

Yoghurt


----------



## marti (Mar 25, 2021)

Cheesies


----------



## pat (Mar 25, 2021)

coffee


----------



## Foxy (Mar 25, 2021)

Fresh fruit salad (strawberries, oranges & bananas) with a scoop of cottage cheese and Jello.


----------



## Neelix (Mar 25, 2021)

Toasted cheese and coffee


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 25, 2021)

Tea


----------



## Neelix (Mar 25, 2021)

Water


----------



## marti (Mar 25, 2021)

Pizza


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 26, 2021)

Tea


----------



## lavalamp (Mar 26, 2021)

Grapes


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 26, 2021)

Banana


----------



## Foxy (Mar 26, 2021)

Shrimp with lobster sauce. Fried rice.


----------



## Neelix (Mar 27, 2021)

Vanilla bean ice cream


----------



## marti (Mar 27, 2021)

Quiche


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 27, 2021)

Tea


----------



## marti (Mar 27, 2021)

Pepsi


----------



## lavalamp (Mar 27, 2021)

Kitkat


----------



## Foxy (Mar 27, 2021)

Hotdogs 🌭 🌭


----------



## marti (Mar 27, 2021)

cheese


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 28, 2021)

Tea


----------



## marti (Mar 28, 2021)

pepsi


----------



## loneliness (Mar 29, 2021)

Coffee and some Toast.


----------



## Foxy (Mar 29, 2021)

Tomato soup, an apple and iced tea.


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 29, 2021)

Tea


----------



## Kivessout (Mar 30, 2021)

Mountain Dew


----------



## Kyng (Mar 30, 2021)

A strawberry yoghurt.


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 31, 2021)

Tea


----------



## pat (Apr 2, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Catsmother (Apr 2, 2021)

Toast


----------



## Kyng (Apr 2, 2021)

A cup of coffee, and Thai sweet chilli crisps.


----------



## Catsmother (Apr 2, 2021)

Tea


----------



## Nymphatony (Apr 3, 2021)

Water


----------



## Catsmother (Apr 4, 2021)

Tea


----------



## Kyng (Apr 5, 2021)

A hazelnut yoghurt.


----------



## pat (Apr 5, 2021)

Fish


----------



## Foxy (Apr 7, 2021)

Creamy tomato soup, mixed berry yogurt


----------



## Nilla (Apr 8, 2021)

Coffee and Sno Balls. If anyone is wondering they are coconut/marshmallow covered cakes with cream filling. They're so good.


----------



## Foxy (Apr 8, 2021)

Chinese Spare Ribs, noodles in sesame sauce, iced tea


----------



## Kyng (Apr 19, 2021)

Walker's Ready Salted crisps.


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 3, 2021)

Pizza Puffs


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 4, 2021)

Pasta


----------



## Foxy (May 4, 2021)

A slice of Pazzo Pizza (fresh mozzarella, marinara, roasted red peppers, Italian sausage, black olives) and some fresh sauteed spinach.


----------



## Lee (May 6, 2021)

Coco pops


----------



## mist (May 6, 2021)

Pepsi Max 😅


----------



## burtie (May 6, 2021)

Kyng said:


> A hazelnut yoghurt.


sounds yum

i had a beer and grapes


----------



## Butterfly88 (May 6, 2021)

Chocolate


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 7, 2021)

Ice tea


----------



## Kyng (Jun 3, 2021)

A cup of coffee.


----------



## madcap (Jun 8, 2021)

drank the new coke zero its pretty good


----------



## Kyng (Jun 9, 2021)

Mini Cheddars.


----------



## madcap (Jun 11, 2021)

catfish


----------



## Kyng (Jun 24, 2021)

Sicilian lemon cookies.


----------



## lavalamp (Jun 25, 2021)

Too much chocolate.


----------



## Kyng (Jun 30, 2021)

A maple syrup-flavoured oat bar.


----------



## madcap (Jul 1, 2021)

A big old double meat double cheese cheeseburger with fries


----------



## Kyng (Aug 31, 2021)

A strawberry yoghurt.


----------



## Gibby (Aug 31, 2021)

A milky Way


----------



## NerdiestKen (Aug 31, 2021)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## safeinsanity (Aug 31, 2021)

Cheese-Its and limeaid 😋


----------

